# Dr. Spitzer und ausgedachte Computerspiele



## Nope81 (3. September 2012)

Gestern bei Jauch saß der berühmte Medienexperte Dr. Manfred Spitzer in der Nähe der Diskussionsrunde um sein Buch zu promoten.
"Digitale Demenz" ich habs nicht gelesen.

Zwischendurch wurde ihm dann vorgeworfen, dass bei einer Aufzählung gewalthaltiger Computerspiele etliche dabei sind, die es nicht gibt.
Gegen Ende der Sendung von dem Herrn Klaus Peter Jantke - sogar mit Angabe der Seite im Buch und Beispiel.


Das wäre ziemlich verrückt, einmal weil es selbst für einen digital dementen Autor ein ziemlich peinlicher Ausrutscher wäre und außerdem weil es ja doch genug tatsächliche Spiele gibt, die man hätte nennen können.


Was hat der Spitzer in seinem Buch geschrieben? Gibt es die Spiele tatsächlich nicht oder sind die nur einfach nahezu unbekannt?
Interessiert mich grad und ich find nix dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

An sich ist das nur dann relevant, wenn zu diesen Spielen abgeblich auch irgendwelche Dinge in Studien bewiesen wurden, die eine Rolle für Spitzers Aussagen spielen, und es diese Spiele wirklich nicht gibt. Aber in dem Buch geht es AFAIK nur sehr am Rande um Gewaltspiele, und insbesondere wenn einfach nur nacheinander welche aufzählt, ging es da ja vermutlich nicht um eine direkte Kritik. Peinlich ist es aber allemal, wobei es auch ein Fehler seiner Mitarbeiter sein kann, die für ihn irgendwas zusammengefasst haben - zB eines der Spiele war wohl Quake Arena, wo der Jantke dann so was sagte wie "Atena gibt es aber nicht" - da kann dann einfach nur ein simpler Tippfehler sein, wenn Spitzer wirklich Quake Atena stat Arena da drinstehen hat...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. September 2012)

Mich hat dieser Feldzug von Spitzer im Grunde nicht wirklich überrascht. Was allerdings überraschend war, das er so plump daher kommt. Der Mensch hat schon viele intelligente Sachen von sich gegeben und veröffentlicht. Das der jetzt so nen Unfug propagiert ist schade. 

Das mit den nicht existenten Spielen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, passt aber ins Bild. Kann aber natürlich so wie Herbboy schon gemeint hat, auch auf Tippfehler zurückzuführen sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Ich fand es unfreiwillig komisch, dass er gerade überall mit seiner Anti-Internet-Kampagne auftritt. Nur wenige Tage vor "Günther Jauch" habe ich ihn in der Sendung "log in" auf ZDF_neo gesehen. Dort hat er genau die selben Pauschal-Äußerungen von sich gegeben und alles was die Gegenseite gesagt hat, als Unsinn und "gefährliche Lüge" bezeichnet.

Dann noch sein Lieblingswort "Internet-Sucht"... Himmel, heutzutage kann man beruflich wie privat kaum noch was ohne das Internet bzw. den PC tun. Wenn man täglich mehr als vier Stunden im Internet verbringt, muss das nicht zwangsläufig eine Sucht sein. Der Herr muss auch mal hinterfragen, zu welchem Zweck man sich im Internet entsprechend lange aufhält.

Für mich ist der werte Herr Spitzer der Inquisitor der Digital-Ära.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mich hat dieser Feldzug von Spitzer im Grunde nicht wirklich überrascht. Was allerdings überraschend war, das er so plump daher kommt. Der Mensch hat schon viele intelligente Sachen von sich gegeben und veröffentlicht. Das der jetzt so nen Unfug propagiert ist schade.


 
das hat mich auch überrascht.
ein an sich ja wohl ohne jede frage hochintelligenter mensch, argumentiert dermaßen platt und populistisch.


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das hat mich auch überrascht.
> ein an sich ja wohl ohne jede frage hochintelligenter mensch, argumentiert dermaßen platt und populistisch.


... kennst du doch aus dem PCG Forum, hm?  



Spiegel Online hatte einen, wie ich fand sehr gelungenen, Artikel bzw. Kolumne zu dieser Sendung.
Hier geht's zum Artikel!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich fand es unfreiwillig komisch, dass er gerade überall mit seiner Anti-Internet-Kampagne auftritt. Nur wenige Tage vor "Günther Jauch" habe ich ihn in der Sendung "log in" auf ZDF_neo gesehen. Dort hat er genau die selben Pauschal-Äußerungen von sich gegeben und alles was die Gegenseite gesagt hat, als Unsinn und "gefährliche Lüge" bezeichnet.
> 
> Dann noch sein Lieblingswort "Internet-Sucht"... Himmel, heutzutage kann man beruflich wie privat kaum noch was ohne das Internet bzw. den PC tun. Wenn man täglich mehr als vier Stunden im Internet verbringt, muss das nicht zwangsläufig eine Sucht sein. Der Herr muss auch mal hinterfragen, zu welchem Zweck man sich im Internet entsprechend lange aufhält.
> 
> Für mich ist der werte Herr Spitzer der Inquisitor der Digital-Ära.


Spitzer hat in verwandten Bereichen schon wirklich stichhaltige Forschungsarbeiten veröffentlicht was Suchtverhalten bei Medienkonsum betrifft - vor allem auf Fernsehen bezogen. Deswegen ist es wahrlich eine Ironie, dass er gerade im Fernsehen seine Theorien / Ergebnisse rausposaunt. 
Ich musste mich im Studium teilweise mit den Veröffentlichungen von Spitzer beschäftigen und eigentlich hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass er provokant aber doch gut untermauert argumentiert. Umso erschreckender war dieser Auftritt bei Jauch.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

naja, aber sagen wir so, er wäre nicht der erste der einem Bereich gute Sachen macht, aber bei einem anderem Thema blödsinn redet
Roger Ebert, vielen als der Filmkritiker bekannt hat ja auch mal komisch über Spiele geredet, das die keine Kunst währen, nur mit den gleichen Argumenten könnte man das auch von Filmen sagen und Einstein hat sich auch gegen die Quantentheorie gewehrt, ich hoffe es war die, ich bin mutig und schau nicht nach


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2012)

Ist das dieser Mann, der behauptet hat, wir wären heute doof, weil wir keine Telefonnummern mehr auswendig lernen, sondern im Internet und auf dem Smartphone gucken?  Hab jedenfalls darüber mal etwas gelesen. Ich glaube, dass dieser Herr da ein wenig die Vergangenheit glorifiziert. Selbst vor 20, 25 Jahren hat niemand das ganze Telefonbuch auswendig gewusst. Da hat man auch nachgeschlagen im Telefonbuch und sich Telefonnummern irgendwo aufgeschrieben. Genauso auch bei der Informationsbeschaffung. Da wußte auch nicht jeder alles. Wenn man da über ein bestimmtes Thema etwas wissen wollte, dann musste man in eine Bücherei latschen und sich ein Buch leihen oder kaufen. Heute geht man dafür einfach ins Internet. 
Das hat nichts mit Sucht zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass sich alles von gedruckter Form in die digitale Form verändert hat. Was man früher in einem Buch nachgelesen hat, das macht man heute im Internet. Dadurch verbringt man automatisch mehr Zeit dort.
Und genauso ist es auch beim Spielen geworden. Früher hat man sich hingesetzt irgendwelche Brettspiele zu spielen, hat sich irgendwelche Dinge ausgedacht und auf Papier gebracht. Heute macht man das eben virtuell in Form eines Computerspieles.

So hat sich eben die Zeit verändert und solche Leute sehen da gleich den Teufel. Das liegt wohl daran, dass manche eben nicht mit dem Medium aufgewachsen sind. Für uns ist das ganz normal, viel Zeit im Internet zu verbringen. Hier zu diskutieren, Gedanken auszutauschen. Leute, die nicht damit aufgewachsen sind, die denken sich: "Was machen die Spinner da? Ist doch voll die Zeitverschwendung." Das ist eben letztendlich auch eine Generationssache.


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Das ist doch das Großartige am Internet: Dass man echt alles schnell nachschlagen kann. 
So eine gigantische Bibliothek, davon konnte die Menschheit doch nur träumen! Und das Ganze ist (theoretisch) von jedem weltweit abrufbar. Genial. Wer beschwert sich darüber ernsthaft!?
Dadurch wird niemand dümmer, sondern - im Gegenteil - erfährt auch von Dingen, die er ohne das Netz NIEMALS erfahren hätte.


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> [...]
> Dadurch wird niemand dümmer, sondern - im Gegenteil - erfährt auch von Dingen, die er ohne das Netz NIEMALS erfahren hätte.


So euphorisch sehe ich das nicht.

Ich glaube schon, dass man irgendwie "dümmer" wird, nämlich genau mit dieser Haltung: warum soll ich was lernen, im Sinne von "Informationen behalten", wenn ich es mit drei Klicks sofort finde?!

Natürlich kann man drüber streiten, ob das findbare Wissen jetzt schlechter oder besser als das erworbene und abrufbare Wissen ist. Niemand kann alles wissen, das ist absolut richtig, nur sollte man sich nicht nur ausschließlich auf Google & Bing verlassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So euphorisch sehe ich das nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube schon, dass man irgendwie "dümmer" wird, nämlich genau mit dieser Haltung: warum soll ich was lernen, im Sinne von "Informationen behalten", wenn ich es mit drei Klicks sofort finde?!
> 
> Natürlich kann man drüber streiten, ob das findbare Wissen jetzt schlechter oder besser als das erworbene und abrufbare Wissen ist. Niemand kann alles wissen, das ist absolut richtig, nur sollte man sich nicht nur ausschließlich auf Google & Bing verlassen.


 Man muss es aber auch mal andersherum betrachten:
Du bekommst im Internet mehr und vielfältigere Informationen zu gewissen Themen, vieles davon ist gar wesentlich aktueller als das was steinalte Lexika vorweisen können. Außerdem gehört auch noch der Arbeitsaufwand dazu, das Wesentliche von Unwichtigem zu trennen. Ist also nicht anders als wenn du beispielsweise mehrere Fachbücher gleichzeitig nutzt, hier und dort ein Infodetail rauspickst und es mit anderen ergänzt. Es gibt schließlich nicht DAS eine Buch mit DEM korrekten Inhalt zu Thema XYZ.

Persönlich sehe ich da keinen großen Unterschied zum herkömmlichen Lernen und "Abspeichern" von Wissen. Man spart sich den Gang zur nächsten Bibliothek (wenn diese überhaupt das hat was du suchst), kann verschiedene Quellen beziehen und vergleichen...
Heutzutage wird das von den Schulen gar gefordert, dass die Schüler das Internet als weiteres "Lernwerkzeug" aktiv nutzen, nur diese "Copy&Paste"-Einstellung sollte man unterlassen.


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So euphorisch sehe ich das nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube schon, dass man irgendwie "dümmer" wird, nämlich genau mit dieser Haltung: warum soll ich was lernen, im Sinne von "Informationen behalten", wenn ich es mit drei Klicks sofort finde?!
> 
> Natürlich kann man drüber streiten, ob das findbare Wissen jetzt schlechter oder besser als das erworbene und abrufbare Wissen ist. Niemand kann alles wissen, das ist absolut richtig, nur sollte man sich nicht nur ausschließlich auf Google & Bing verlassen.


Nein, da sind wir einer Meinung. Klar sollte man sich nicht einfach darauf verlassen. 
Aber man lernt doch auch Dinge durch das Internet (bzw wird erst darauf aufmerksam), über die man sich vorher nicht mal Gedanken gemacht hat. Es erweitert also meinen Horizont. Ob das bei jedem so ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Im Endeffekt liegt es dann noch an der jeweiligen Person, was sie aus dem Angebot macht. 
Und es muss ja auch Leute geben, die die Daten einpflegen. Also es gibt durchaus noch genug "Selbstdenker", falls das deine Angst ist. 

EDIT:
Genau, ich sehe das Netz auch als riesige (schier endlose) Bibliothek, bei der ich die Möglichkeit einer gezielten und schnellen Suche habe und so gut wie jede auf der Welt verfügbare Quelle miteinander vergleichen kann. Das ist doch das Wissens-Paradies. ^^


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

naja, relativ, ob ich mir jetzt nur merke wo ich etwas in einem meiner Bücher finde oder auf einer Website ist relativ egal

Außerdem sollte man Bücher auch in einem bestimmten Punkt in relation nicht überbewerten!
Und zwar ist es heute für Kreative weitaus einfacher über self-publishing seinen Markt zu finden, versuch mal heute mit einem Roman einen Publisher zu finden


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]


... und diese Entscheidung nimmt dir jetzt das Internet ab? 

Ich finde gerade das Internet ist ein riesengroßer Müllhaufen. Man muss sich doch nur mal die "pseudo intellektuellen" Webseiten zum Thema 9/11 anschauen, was dort für ein Unsinn steht und von hunderttausenden als bare Münze wahrgenommen wird, ist erschreckend.

Genauso verhält es sich mit zig anderen Dingen. Da nehme ich mir lieber ein Fachbuch zu diesem Thema, les nach und kann davon ausgehen, dass es "wahr" ist. Muss nicht sein, dürfte aber in den meisten Fällen so sein.

Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass das Internet bzw. aktuelle Medien als ein Zweig der Informationsbeschaffung gut sind. Darum meinte ich ja, dass die Gefahr "dumm" zu werden ( bzw. zu bleiben ), relativ hoch ist. Warum hart arbeiten, wenn es auch einfach geht?


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Rabowke, du glaubst ja garnicht, wieviele Bücher es gibt in denen ganz übler Mist steht.
Selbst im "Buch der Bücher", welches schon seit Ewigkeiten von vielen Menschen als einzige Wahrheit angesehen wird, steht ziemlicher Murks mMn.  

Das hat doch nichts mit dem Medium zu tun. Das kommt immer darauf an, wie man die Informationen filtert und für sich bewertet. Schrott in den Medien gab es schon immer.^^


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit dem Medium zu tun. Das kommt immer darauf an, wie man die Informationen filtert und für sich bewertet. Schrott in den Medien gab es schon immer.^^


Es hat doch ziemlich viel mit dem Medium zutun ... hast du nicht auch studiert? Dann weißt du doch, dass es Fachliteratur gibt, die empfohlen wird bzw. wo man annimmt, dass diese korrekt ist. 

D.h. am Anfang des Studiums wurde gesagt: hier, Bücher von Prof. X und Dr. Y sind gut, nimm diese als Referenz.

Was machst du im Internet? Du gibst deinen Suchtext ein & landest ... tja, wo genau? Siehe mein Beispiel mit Verschwörungstheorien. Natürlich gibt es auch Bücher zu diesem Thema mit diesem Schwachsinn als Inhalt, nur ist die Schwelle, Buch kaufen, deutlich höher als eine Google Suchanfrage ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und diese Entscheidung nimmt dir jetzt das Internet ab?


Ähm... Von welcher "Entscheidung" sprichst du ?! Und wieso abnehmen ??? 
Kann dir im Moment nicht ganz folgen...


Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade das Internet ist ein riesengroßer Müllhaufen. Man muss sich doch nur mal die "pseudo intellektuellen" Webseiten zum Thema 9/11 anschauen, was dort für ein Unsinn steht und von hunderttausenden als bare Münze wahrgenommen wird, ist erschreckend.
> 
> Genauso verhält es sich mit zig anderen Dingen. Da nehme ich mir lieber ein Fachbuch zu diesem Thema, les nach und kann davon ausgehen, dass es "wahr" ist. Muss nicht sein, dürfte aber in den meisten Fällen so sein.
> 
> Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass das Internet bzw. aktuelle Medien als ein Zweig der Informationsbeschaffung gut sind. Darum meinte ich ja, dass die Gefahr "dumm" zu werden ( bzw. zu bleiben ), relativ hoch ist. Warum hart arbeiten, wenn es auch einfach geht?


Wir reden jetzt nicht von Wikileaks, Sites von Verschwörungs-Fanatikern oder anderen Quellen wo offentsichtlich Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden. Auch Wikipedia ist kein Allheilmittel für alles.

Das Internet bietet eine *Vielzahl* an Informationen, und da fängt doch schon die anspruchsvolle Aufgabe ab, Richtiges und Falsches zu filtern. Willst du mir sagen dass es bei Büchern anders ist ? Sorry, aber es haben schon genug Autoren jede Menge Quatsch zu Papier gebracht. Ob nun auf dem Papier oder digital, die Form ist doch irrelevant, der Inhalt ist entscheidend.

Du wirst auch dumm wenn du zur falschen "Fachlektüre" greifst.


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Und weil dir ein Prof sagt "dieses Buch und kein anderes" nimmst du das an!? 
Durchs Netz hast du wenigstens die Möglichkeit dir mehrere Meinungen einzuholen. 
Darüber hinaus:
Es geht ja auch um den Komfort beim Arbeiten. Es ist einfacher nach bestimmten Stichpunkten im Netz zu suchen (es können ja auch im Netz vertauenswürdige Quellen sein!  ), als in irgendeinem Wälzer nachzublättern.  
Heutzutage wird schon viel mehr im dem Internet studiert, als wir alten Säcke uns das so vorstellen können.^^

Nimm doch nur mal Wikipedia. Würdest du das als Verschwörungsseite bezeichnen?

EDIT:
Ach so: Ich habe btw nie studiert. Ich habe nicht mal Abitur.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was machst du im Internet? Du gibst deinen Suchtext ein & landest ... tja, wo genau? Siehe mein Beispiel mit Verschwörungstheorien. Natürlich gibt es auch Bücher zu diesem Thema mit diesem Schwachsinn als Inhalt, nur ist die Schwelle, Buch kaufen, deutlich höher als eine Google Suchanfrage ...


 Also wenn 10 Autoren über 9/11 schreiben und jeder seine Version als die einzig Richtige betrachtet, dann sind Bücher auch nicht verlässlicher als das Internet.

Sorry, aber der Vergleich bringt nicht mehrheitlich Pros für Bücher oder Contras fürs Internet.


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähm... Von welcher "Entscheidung" sprichst du ?! Und wieso abnehmen ???
> Kann dir im Moment nicht ganz folgen...


Ich zitiere dich mal & markiere den Teil, auf den sich meine Äußerung bezieht ... dachte wär obvious!



> Du bekommst im Internet mehr und vielfältigere Informationen zu gewissen Themen, vieles davon ist gar wesentlich aktueller als das was steinalte Lexika vorweisen können. *Außerdem gehört auch noch der Arbeitsaufwand dazu, das Wesentliche von Unwichtigem zu trennen*.





> Wir reden jetzt nicht von Wikileaks, Sites von Verschwörungs-Fanatikern oder anderen Quellen wo offentsichtlich Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden. Auch Wikipedia ist kein Allheilmittel für alles.


Aber das ist doch genau das Problem, das ich anspreche ... wie willst du beurteilen, welche Qualität die Seite hat, die du dir gerade durchliest? Woher willst du wissen, welchen realen Hintergrund bzw. Quellen, Fakten etc. der Autor dieser Zeilen besitzt?!

*Das* ist doch genau *der* Punkt in dieser Diskussion.

Du kannst bei Internetseiten die Authentizität kaum bis garnicht beurteilen, bei einem Buch hingegen schon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2012)

Beim Internet ist das wie bei allen anderen Medien: Es kommt letztendlich darauf an, wie und wie sinnvoll man es nutzt.
Deshalb kann man nicht sagen: "Das Internet macht dumm." Nur weil es manche Leute für Blödsinn nutzen oder um irgendwelche Perversitäten auszuleben. Das hat ja mit dem Medium an sich nichts zu tun.


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Internetseiten die Authentizität kaum bis garnicht beurteilen, bei einem Buch hingegen schon.


Verstehe ich nicht. Wie beurteilst du das denn bei einem Buch? Weil "man" sagt das Buch ist gut?

Du kannst auch nen Buch in HTML-Form bringen und daraus ne Internetseite machen. Ne Webseite ist doch auch nichts groß anderes. Text eben nicht gedruckt sondern digital.


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und weil dir ein Prof sagt "dieses Buch und kein anderes" nimmst du das an!?
> Durchs Netz hast du wenigstens die Möglichkeit dir mehrere Meinungen einzuholen.


Ich erinnere mich da an einen Prof. der Humboldt-Uni in Berlin, der immer Vorzugsweise seine Bücher empfohlen hat und bei Quellen und Referenzen, die andere Bücher betrafen, zum einen deutlicher hingeschaut und auch strenger bewertet hat. 

Des Weiteren ist das "leider" so, Kumpel von mir hat Medizin studiert ... wäre er mit "alternativen" Büchern und oder Quellen angekommen, hätte er richtig richtig viel Ärger bekommen. Verständlich, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich zitiere dich mal & markiere den Teil, auf den sich meine Äußerung bezieht ... dachte wär obvious!


 Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Ich meinte, dass man auch bei der Nutzung des Internets nicht drumherum kommt, Fakten und Fiktion zu trennen. Ich habe nicht davon geschrieben man diesen Aufwand bequem umgehen kann, im Gegenteil, der Aufwand ist gerade im Bezug aufs Internet um einiges höher.

Hoffe dieses Missverständnis geklärt zu haben.


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist das "leider" so, Kumpel von mir hat Medizin studiert ... wäre er mit "alternativen" Büchern und oder Quellen angekommen, hätte er richtig richtig viel Ärger bekommen. Verständlich, oder?


Aus der Sicht der Pharma-Industrie-Lobby ist das verständlich, ja. 

Klar, bei einem Studium hast du bestimmte Vorgaben zu erfüllen. Das Internet ist aber ja auch nicht ausschließlich für Studenten.^^


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wie beurteilst du das denn bei einem Buch? Weil "man" sagt das Buch ist gut?


In bestimmten Studiengängen ist das so, ja. Aber ich bezog das eher auf den Autor und der Sicherheit, dass das Buch, was vor einem liegt, auch von dem Autor ist.

Bei einer Internetseite kann ich dir als Verfasser XYZ hinschreiben ... das ist das große Problem an der ganzen Sache. 

Vllt. kann sich ja dazu jemand äußern, der gerade sein Staatsexamen macht ... Vllt. sind die akt. Regeln nicht mehr so "streng", vorstellen kann ich es mir aber nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau das Problem, das ich anspreche ... wie willst du beurteilen, welche Qualität die Seite hat, die du dir gerade durchliest? Woher willst du wissen, welchen realen Hintergrund bzw. Quellen, Fakten etc. der Autor dieser Zeilen besitzt?!
> 
> *Das* ist doch genau *der* Punkt in dieser Diskussion.
> 
> Du kannst bei Internetseiten die Authentizität kaum bis garnicht beurteilen, bei einem Buch hingegen schon.


Das kanst du beim Buch genauso wenig, denn woher willst du wissen, dass der Buchautor genug Kompetenz mitbringt ? Weisst du ob Schreiber *** einen Doktortitel hat, vom Beruf Journalist ist oder ein Fachmann auf besagtem Gebiet ist (ohne vorher im Internet () über ihn recherchiert zu haben) ?
Ich erwarte von niemanden, der über 9/11 schreibt (um nochmal dieses Beispiel aufzugreifen), dass er vor Ort, bei den Untersuchungen live dabei oder sonst irgendwie tatsächlich darin involviert war. Denn da haben wir exakt das gleiche Problem: Wie will der Schreiber das beweisen bzw. seine Vermutungen untermauern ?

Ergo: Ob Internet oder Buch, spielt keine Rolle. Kann man beides hinterfragen.


----------



## hifumi (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So euphorisch sehe ich das nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube schon, dass man irgendwie "dümmer" wird, nämlich genau mit dieser Haltung: warum soll ich was lernen, im Sinne von "Informationen behalten", wenn ich es mit drei Klicks sofort finde?!
> 
> Natürlich kann man drüber streiten, ob das findbare Wissen jetzt schlechter oder besser als das erworbene und abrufbare Wissen ist. Niemand kann alles wissen, das ist absolut richtig, nur sollte man sich nicht nur ausschließlich auf Google & Bing verlassen.


 
Wie man so schön sagt "Man muss nicht alles wissen, man muss nur wissen wo es steht".
Ich denke aber ein bisschen Allgemeinwissen ist nötig um Dinge die man neu liest in Zusammenhänge einordnen zu können. Zum Beispiel würde ich mal sagen, man muss bzgl. der französischen Revolution nicht genau wissen wer wann geköpft wurde, aber halt woher es kam und welchen Einfluss die Sache hatte. DANN halt ichs auch nicht für schlimm wenn man nachgucken muss an welchem Tag nun der Sturm auf die Bastille war, oder son Zeug.

Ganz ähnlich seh ich das auch mit anderen Dingen. Vielleicht können die Leute wirklich nicht mehr so viele Telefonnummern im Kopf behalten. Aber dafür gibts doch ganz andere Dinge die der Umgang mit dem Internet fördert. Zum Beispiel die Fähigkeit gewünschte Informationen schnell von den unnützen trennen zu können. Wenn man irgendwelche Kids jetzt nur auf ihre Fähigkeit zum Telefonnummern behalten testet, mal vereinfacht gesagt, dann bemerkt man garnicht die positiven Auswirkungen die das Internet ganz sicher auch hat.


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]


Du hast nicht studiert, hm? Das merkt man leider in dieser Diskussion. Musst du häufiger in Fachliteratur nachlesen? Ich schon, dass Internet ist dabei eher sekundär ... eben aus den genannten Gründen.

Übrigens war 9/11 ein Beispiel, losgelöst von der Debatte. Das Beispiel hab ich desshalb gebracht, weil einige Artikel durchaus mit wissenschaftlichen "Anschein" verfasst wurden, sprich statische Berechnungen, Explosionsvolumen etc.pp. ... das kann man doch als Leser, Laie, überhaupt nicht richtig werten. Den besagten Background, den du ja selber angesprochen hast, lässt sich doch überhaupt garnicht überprüfen.

Die von mir geführte Diskussion hat auch nichts mit "beides hinterfragen" zutun, sondern setzt schon einen Schritt vorher an. Denn wie willst *du* Informationen & Texte hinterfragen, wenn du noch nichtmal sicherstellen kannst, wer diese Zeilen geschrieben hat?!


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Ich erinnere mich auch noch an die Zeit ohne Netz. Wenn man dort irgendwas wissen wollte und zuhause keine entsprechende Lektüre dazu hatte, dann musste man entweder in die Bibliothek fahren und dort ne Stunde suchen oder man hat es einfach abgehakt und blieb unwissend. Heute weiß ich das in 2 Minuten und hab mehr Zeit für noch mehr Wissen. 
Und wenn ich dann schon mal im Netz unterwegs bin, lerne ich nebenbei auch noch 2,3 andere interessante Dinge, die mir evtl später mal weiterhelfen oder mit denen ich zumindest in einem Gespräch angeben kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Kein abgeschlossenes Studium, weil ich nach ein paar Semestern endlich in die Praxis gehen wollte. 13 Jahre Schule (+ Abitur) waren mir Theorie genug.

Aber unabhängig davon, du kannst über jedes Medium fehlinformiert werden, und das wurde schon in der Vergangenheit getan:
Erzählungen, Niederschriften, Radio, Fernsehen, Zeitungen, jetzt das Internet...

Du bist mir immer noch eine Antwort schuldig darüber, warum ein Buch viel verlässlicher sein soll als das Internet, denn du hast keine gegeben.

Du sprichst wie ein Katholik, der die Wahrheit nur in der Bibel sieht und die Aussagen von Gelehrten als Lüge und Schwachsinn runterstufst. Ich denke aus dem Zeitalter sind wir doch längst raus...


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du bist mir immer noch eine Antwort schuldig darüber, warum ein Buch viel verlässlicher sein soll als das Internet, denn du hast keine gegeben.


Wie wäre es mit richtig lesen? 

Ich habe doch nun mehr als einmal geschrieben?!


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die von mir geführte Diskussion hat auch nichts mit "beides hinterfragen" zutun, sondern setzt schon einen Schritt vorher an. Denn wie willst *du* Informationen & Texte hinterfragen, wenn du noch nichtmal sicherstellen kannst, wer diese Zeilen geschrieben hat?!


Aber kann man das denn bei einem Buch? Es gibt doch z.B. auch Ghostwriter oder Pseudonyme. Ich kann auch - genug kriminelle Energie vorausgesetzt - ein Buch unter fremden Namen veröffentlichen.


----------



## hifumi (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber kann man das denn bei einem Buch? Es gibt doch z.B. auch Ghostwriter oder Pseudonyme. Ich kann auch - genug kriminelle Energie vorausgesetzt - ein Buch unter fremden Namen veröffentlichen.


 
Ebendrum. Aber die einschlägige Fachliteratur zu einem bestimmten Thema hat halt ihren Ruf, weil man weiß wer dahinter steht.
Man darf aber auch nicht den Fehler machen und Fachliteratur mit Wikipedia vergleichen.

Ich weiß ja nicht genau von welchen Gebieten Rabowke so redet, aber es gibt auch im Internet seriöse Quellen. Natürlich nicht Wikipedia, wo jeder was reinschreiben kann, aber zum Beispiel Marktforschungsinstitute wie Nielsen, die auch im Internet publizieren.
Ob Buch oder Internet ist doch lediglich ein anderes Medium, da ist garnix per se überlegen. Man gibt ja auch für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit kein Yps Heftchen als Quelle an.


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Man gibt ja auch für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit kein Yps Heftchen als Quelle an.


LOL 
Mit Gimmick!


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> LOL
> Mit Gimmick!



War in der letzten Ausgabe der Yps nicht ein Spitzer? ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (4. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast nicht studiert, hm? Das merkt man leider in dieser Diskussion. Musst du häufiger in Fachliteratur nachlesen? Ich schon, dass Internet ist dabei eher sekundär ... eben aus den genannten Gründen.



Um mich einmal kurz einzuklinken:

Ich würde das nicht so stark pauschalisieren. "Elektronische Quellen" müssen per se nicht zwingend schlechter sein als klassische Fachliteratur, zumal neue Medien den unschlagbaren Vorteil höchster Aktualität genießen, was in manchen, sehr dynamischen Fachbereichen sicherlich ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Kriterium darstellt.
Letztlich kommt es immer auf die Vertrauenswürdigkeit des/der Urheber der Quelle an. Und die muss bei einer reinen Web-Publikation nicht zwingend schlechter sein, als bei einer klassischen Printversion.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Webpublikationen von seriösen Instituten würde ich eher Vertrauen schenken als z.B. einem "Fachbuch" von v. Däniken...


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Um mich einmal kurz einzuklinken:
> 
> Ich würde das nicht so stark pauschalisieren. "Elektronische Quellen" müssen per se nicht zwingend schlechter sein als klassische Fachliteratur, zumal neue Medien den unschlagbaren Vorteil höchster Aktualität genießen, was in manchen, sehr dynamischen Fachbereichen sicherlich ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Kriterium darstellt.
> Letztlich kommt es immer auf die Vertrauenswürdigkeit des/der Urheber der Quelle an. Und die muss bei einer reinen Web-Publikation nicht zwingend schlechter sein, als bei einer klassischen Printversion.
> ...


 ja sicher, aber im Web hast Du halt noch nicht die Strukturen, es gibt einfach viel zu viele Quellen, und oft schreib auch der eine vom anderen ab und lässt dabei (teils auch gar nicht mal mit böser Absicht) Dinge weg, die das Bild verzerren. Es gibt zwar online-Versionen von Fachverlagen oder auch zB Institutsseiten usw., denen man im Rahmen der Wissenschaft vertrauen kann, aber es gibt so gut wie keine reinen "Fachverlagseiten", die sich schon länger etabliert haben und bei denen man sicher weiß, dass deren Autoren seriös und wissenschaftlich arbeiten. Bei nem Verlag mit allem drum und dran ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber viel höher, da man als Verlag erstmal etwas aufbauen muss und sich da keine miese Arbeit leisten kann. Im Netz aber kannst Du mit fast gar nix eine scheinbar seriöse Seite aufmachen, und da kann auch wirklich JEDER Doof irgendwas veröffentlichen. und gfür anz abstruse Dingen wie von von (?) Däniken sind bestimmte Leute so oder so immer offen.

Aber so oder so muss man halt immer filtern - auch eine Veröffentlichung im angesehensten Medizinjournal kann eine Studie sein, die scheinbar etwas beweist, aber in Wahrheit so gestrickt wurde, dass das Ergebnis vorher schon klar ist. Dafür müsste man dann aber die komplette Studie zur Hand haben, was nicht immer möglich ist. Simples Beispiel: man macht eine Studie darüber, ob normale Bürger eher für oder eher gegen ein bestimmtes Medikament sind. Die Studie hat rein formal gesehen den ALLERbesten Standard und ist - wenn sie dann einmal begonnen hat - absolut nicht mehr beeinflussbar. Aber wenn Du schon bei der Planung der Studie die Teilnehmerwahl eingrenzst, oder auch zB die Fragestellung anders formulierst, kommt schon was anderes raus. Man kann zB die Frage so stellen, wie es Dir besser passt. zB wenn Du bei einer Umfrage fragst "An dem Medikament sterben 10 von 1000 Leuten - würden sie dies in Kauf nehmen?" lehnen mehr Leute das Medikament ab als wenn du fragst "Durch das Medikament überleben 980 von 1000 Leuten - würden Sie das Medikament verabreichen?" - das ist psychogisch einfach so, dass bei Nennung der zahl Geretteter mehr Leute zustimmen als wenn man die Zahl der Opfer nennt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Webpublikationen von seriösen Instituten würde ich eher Vertrauen schenken als z.B. einem "Fachbuch" von v. Däniken...


 
Und der hat ja eine ganze Reihe an Büchern über das Paranormale und so geschrieben. Also ist er wohl DIE verlässliche Quelle in seinem Fachgebiet, gell ?! 

Ich wiederhole: Nicht das Medium ist entscheidend, sondern die Quelle, und nichts anderes.
Um mal ein ganz profanes Beispiel zu nennen:
Wenn im Mathebuch steht dass 1+1 gleich 2 ergibt und das Netz mir das gleiche Ergebnis liefert, wo ist das Buch denn viel (!) verlässlicher ?!


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und der hat ja eine ganze Reihe an Büchern über das Paranormale und so geschrieben. Also ist er wohl DIE verlässliche Quelle in seinem Fachgebiet, gell ?!


*augenroll*

Selbst eine Nacht danach hast du das Grundproblem bzw. Kern der Diskussion nicht verstanden. Wir reden von Fachliteratur. Der Einwand von Bremse war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, denn kein "echter" Wissenschaftler würde die Bücher von Däniken als Fachliteratur betiteln ... siehe seine " ".



> Um mal ein ganz profanes Beispiel zu nennen:
> Wenn im Mathebuch steht dass 1+1 gleich 2 ergibt und das Netz mir das gleiche Ergebnis liefert, wo ist das Buch denn viel (!) verlässlicher ?!


Du hast immer noch keine Ahnung was *Fach*literatur wirklich bedeutet, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Rabowke, du willst mir doch nicht allen Erstens sagen dass du nie das Netz benutzt um dir gewisse Informationen zu holen, die du vielleicht auf herkömmlichen Wege (Printmedien) nicht findest. Kaufe ich dir nicht ab, sorry.

Außerdem sind Fachgebiete aus Medizin, Wirtschaft, Naturwissenschaften, Geschichte und Co. *sehr* breite Gebiete, es gibt unzählige Bücher wie auch Quellen aus dem Internet. Wie magst du da beurteilen, Bücher über das Wissen im www zu stellen, wenn du gar keinen Vergleich gemacht hast ? Also bitte keine Pauschalisierung mehr, denn sowas ist einer Diskussion unwürdig.

Ich würde es mir nicht anmaßen zu behaupten, dass man sein Wissen allein mit dem Internet abdecken kann, das ganz bestimmt nicht. Aber Bücher allein sind auch nur die halbe Miete. Es kommt auch auf den Wissenaustausch mit Leuten mit ähnlichem Interesse oder Fachwissen, und das müssen nicht zwangsläufig Lehrkräfte oder Studierte sein.

Aber lassen wir es, mit dir kann man darüber nicht diskutieren. Ist abgehakt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rabowke, du willst mir doch nicht allen Erstens sagen dass du nie das Netz benutzt um dir gewisse Informationen zu holen, die du vielleicht auf herkömmlichen Wege (Printmedien) nicht findest. Kaufe ich dir nicht ab, sorry.


Allein der Satz zeigt mir immer wieder, dass du das Problem nicht verstanden hast! Denn ...



> Außerdem sind Fachgebiete aus Medizin, Wirtschaft, Naturwissenschaften, Geschichte und Co. *sehr* breite Gebiete, es gibt unzählige Bücher wie auch Quellen aus dem Internet. Wie magst du da beurteilen, Bücher über das Wissen im www zu stellen, wenn du gar keinen Vergleich gemacht hast ? Also bitte keine Pauschalisierung mehr, denn sowas ist einer Diskussion unwürdig.


... schreib bitte deine Doktorarbeit. Oder von mir aus auch gerne Bachlor, der hat nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Arbeit. Dort kannst du eben nicht "einfach so" mit Links zu Internetseiten kommen, sondern musst dich auf Publikationen beziehen. So war es bei mir, so war es bei meinem Kumpel der sein Magister in Wirtschaftsgeschichte gemacht und einen Kumpel der jetzt Allgemeinmediziner ist. 

Wären wir hier mit irgendwelchen "Links" zu Internetseiten angekommen, hätte uns die Kommission *ausgelacht*. So einfach, so unkompliziert.

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das Wissen im Internet schlechter ist. Ich habe lediglich, aus eigener Erfahrung, die Überlegung und immer noch aktuelle Vorbehalte in den Raum "geworfen", dass man die Glaubwürdigkeit von Internetpublikationen eben nicht verifizieren kann.



> Ich würde es mir nicht anmaßen zu behaupten, dass man sein Wissen allein mit dem Internet abdecken kann, das ganz bestimmt nicht. Aber Bücher allein sind auch nur die halbe Miete. Es kommt auch auf den Wissenaustausch mit Leuten mit ähnlichem Interesse oder Fachwissen, und das müssen nicht zwangsläufig Lehrkräfte oder Studierte sein.


Hat doch auch niemand behauptet?! 
Scheinbar bist du nicht in der Lage richtig zu lesen ( und zu verstehen ) oder hast dich nicht mit den Voraussetzungen von Abschlussarbeiten beschäftigt. Das soll jetzt nicht abwertend klingen, aber jemand der sein Studium abgebrochen hat, weiß doch überhaupt nicht, welche ( harten ) Vorraussetzungen existieren ... vorallem in bestimmten Bereichen.

Es ist eben so, dass es eine handvoll Autoren gibt, die in den jeweiligen Bereichen als Spitzen- bzw. Fachleute bekannt und vorallem *anerkannt* sind. Was die Problematik der Fachliteratur betrifft, hat hifumi & Herb ein paar gute Zeilen darüber verloren.

Nochmal: Wissen im Internet ist nicht besser oder schlechter, nur leider relativ unbrauchbar wenn es um wissenschaftliche Arbeiten geht.

Jetzt endlich verstanden?!  



> Aber lassen wir es, mit dir kann man darüber nicht diskutieren. Ist abgehakt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Du gehst dauernd nur von der Ausgangslage eines Studiums aus... Schon mal versucht darüber hinaus mal zu blicken ? Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich das Internet als brauchbare Quelle des Wissens für den Alltag, für den stinknormalen Menschen, ob nun Schüler, Angestellter oder allgemeines Individuum mit einem gewissen Fachinteresse, gemeint, nicht ausschließlich für Gelehrte oder Leute, die ihr Examen machen. Dass Profs überwiegend oder nur Zitate aus vorhandenen, greifbaren (!) Nachschlagewerken einfordern, ist mir nicht neu. Ich habe mich aber nicht allein auf diesen Punkt versteift, wie du es tust.

Kein Mensch (oder sagen wir mal besser, sehr wenige Menschen) studiert ein Leben lang. Der Mensch erweitert sein Wissen auf allem möglichen Wegen, und dazu gehört heutzutage u.a. auch das Internet.

Also NOCH verständlicher kann ich es leider auch nicht verdeutlichen...

Ich habe mein Studium nicht abgeschlossen, ja und ? Auch ich kann mit eine normale Ausbildung, vielen Jahren Berufstätigkeit und ausreichend gesundem Menschenverstand sagen, dass das Internet privat wie beruflich nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, weil man ohne es schnell auf dem Schlauch steht. Es ist kein Quell der Verdummung, wie uns Herr Spitzer weismachen will, es ist sogar in manchen Situationen der letzte Lösungweg, wenn konventionelle Quellen versagen. (Einzelne) Bücher haben begrenzten Wissensumfang, einzelne Menschen aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis können zu wenig Knowhow und Ahnung haben... Ich betone KÖNNEN, nicht MÜSSEN.

In vielen Dingen habe ich mir im Internet Rat und Hilfe geholt, die ich sonst nirgendswo so schnell oder überhaupt finde.
Allein dieses Forum ist solch eine Wissensquelle, eben wegen des gemeinsamen Austauschs in Problem-Fällen. Hier jetzt im Fachbereich EDV-Technik und Software, und da finde ich solch solche Orte wie die PCG-HP ungemein wichtig.
Du hast mir selbst in vielen technischen Fragen geholfen, genau wie Mothman, Herbboy und Co.
Soll ich nun eure Kompetenz in Frage stellen, nur weil ich lieber das Netz genutzt habe als ein IT-Fachbuch ?!

Ich möchte mich nicht mit dir streiten, aber dieses Thema auch nicht tottreten. Ich wollte dir nur meinen Standpunkt begreiflich machen, warum ich Spitzers Aussagen in der Summe für dumm halte. Er jetzt selbst das Medium TV genutzt, um fragwürdige Thesen und so genannte "erwiesene Fakten" zu verbreiten. Im Stillen denke ich eher, dass er nur Werbung für sein Buch machen wollte.


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du gehst dauernd nur von der Ausgangslage eines Studiums aus... Schon mal versucht darüber hinaus mal zu blicken ? Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich das Internet als brauchbare Quelle des Wissens für den Alltag, für den stinknormalen Menschen, ob nun Schüler, Angestellter oder allgemeines Individuum mit einem gewissen Fachinteresse, gemeint, nicht ausschließlich für Gelehrte oder Leute, die ihr Examen machen. Dass Profs überwiegend oder nur Zitate aus vorhandenen, greifbaren (!) Nachschlagewerken einfordern, ist mir nicht neu. Ich habe mich aber nicht allein auf diesen Punkt versteift, wie du es tust.


Ich wiederhole dieses Text jetzt bestimmt zum x. mal und markiere es jetzt extra für dich:

*Das Wissen aus dem Internet ist nicht schlechter oder besser als "gedrucktes" oder anderswo veröffentlichtes Wissen!*
*Aber*, es ist eben nicht für alle Bereiche des Lebens sinnvoll einsetzbar.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du das nicht begreifen willst?! Ich habe doch bereits am Anfang gesagt, dass ich natürlich auch Google bei Kleinigkeiten anwerfe. Des Weiteren hat das ganze nichts mit "Wissen erweitern" zutun, sondern das Wissen muss auch im Berufsleben bei bestimmten Dingen Hand und Fuß haben. Allein in meinem Job hab ich öfters mit div. FA hier in Berlin zutun. Meinst du, bei Prüfungen entsprechend § 89 AO kann ich hier mit Links zu Internetseiten kommen? Nein. Anträge sollten Hand und Fuß haben und dazu gehören leider Verweise auf (Fach)publikationen.

Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel aus meinem Berufsalltag. Nur weil *du* keinen Bedarf dafür hast, weil du es für deinen Job nicht brauchst und dir Google reicht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es für alle Berufe gilt & genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.



> Ich habe mein Studium nicht abgeschlossen, ja und ? Auch ich kann mit eine normale Ausbildung, vielen Jahren Berufstätigkeit und ausreichend gesundem Menschenverstand sagen, dass das Internet privat wie beruflich nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, weil man ohne es schnell auf dem Schlauch steht.


Das mit deinem Studium bezog sich lediglich auf die Anforderungen der Dissertation. Diese Anforderungen sind völlig losgelöst von deiner Ausbildung, deiner Berufstätigkeit oder gar deinem gesundem Menschenverstand.

So funktioniert es nicht.

Ich betone nochmal: diese Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf Brot & Butter Informationen.



> Es ist kein Quell der Verdummung, wie uns Herr Spitzer weismachen will, es ist sogar in manchen Situationen der letzte Lösungweg, wenn konventionelle Quellen versagen. (Einzelne) Bücher haben begrenzten Wissensumfang, einzelne Menschen aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis können zu wenig Knowhow und Ahnung haben... Ich betone KÖNNEN, nicht MÜSSEN.


Ich z.B. habe niemals behauptet, dass das Internet ein Quell der Verdummung ist, ich glaube auch Herr Spitzer vertritt nicht diese Meinung im vollen Umfang. Allerdings ist das Internet ein "easy mode" und die Gefahr, sich hier darauf zu verlassen und sich "kein Wissen" anzueigenen ist ziemlich groß.

Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass diese Äußerung ziemlich Pauschal ist, allerdings sehe ich durchaus die Gefahr, dass man kein Wissen behält, weil man der Meinung ist, Wissen ist nur ein Mausklick entfernt.



> In vielen Dingen habe ich mir im Internet Rat und Hilfe geholt, die ich sonst nirgendswo so schnell oder überhaupt finde.
> Allein dieses Forum ist solch eine Wissensquelle, eben wegen des gemeinsamen Austauschs in Problem-Fällen. Hier jetzt im Fachbereich EDV-Technik und Software, und da finde ich solch solche Orte wie die PCG-HP ungemein wichtig.
> Du hast mir selbst in vielen technischen Fragen geholfen, genau wie Mothman, Herbboy und Co.
> Soll ich nun eure Kompetenz in Frage stellen, nur weil ich lieber das Netz genutzt habe als ein IT-Fachbuch ?!


Siehe oben, ich Unterscheide sehr wohl zwischen "normalen" Informationen, wo man ohne nachzudenken das Internet bemühen kann und eben speziellen Anwendungsgebieten, wo das Internet für mich sekundäre Beschaffungsquelle ist.



> Ich möchte mich nicht mit dir streiten, aber dieses Thema auch nicht tottreten. Ich wollte dir nur meinen Standpunkt begreiflich machen.


Wir können gerne streiten ( oder diskutieren ) & ich hab deinen Standpunkt sehr wohl begriffen und teile ihn auch, allerdings nicht zu 100% ... Gründe siehe oben.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *augenroll*
> 
> Selbst eine Nacht danach hast du das Grundproblem bzw. Kern der Diskussion nicht verstanden. Wir reden von Fachliteratur. Der Einwand von Bremse war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, denn kein "echter" Wissenschaftler würde die Bücher von Däniken als Fachliteratur betiteln ... siehe seine " ".



Mein Einwand war durchaus ernsthaft gemeint, das Beispiel mit v. Däniken diente lediglich zur überspitzten Darstellung "nicht alles, was in einem (selbsternannten) Fachbuch steht, ist unbedingt seriös". Es gibt erstaunlicherweise einige wissenschaftliche Disziplinen, die eigentlich mehr oder weniger Kaffeesatzleserei betreiben. sich aber trotzdem als "seriöse" Fachrichtung bezeichnen bzw. wahrgenommen werden wollen, Wirtschaftswissenschaft z.B., oder Psychologie...*duck*   

In meinem Fachgebiet wird übrigens häufig aus reinen Onlinepublikationen zitiert; gerade im Bereich Geschichte (wenn man sich jetzt nicht auf Regionalgeschichte spezialisiert) u. Politik ist eine starke internationale Verflechtung gegeben. Und wenn eine jew. Koryphäe  z.B. in Cambridge, oder Princeton lehrt und publiziert, ist es häufig die bessere Alternative, online auf seine aktuellsten Aufsätze zu dem Thema zugreifen zu können, als auf eine entsprechende Monographie zu warten. Klar, im Grundstudium ist es sicherlich richtig, erst einmal die "Basics" mittels einschlägiger Lehrbücher zu erlernen, sobald man aber selbst "forscht" - und das ist im Hauptstudium (mittlerweile im "Master"-Studienstang) üblich - würde ich sagen, zu mindestens 80% elektronische Publikationen.

Ich sollte aber vlt. dazuschreiben, dass man diese Publikationen normalerweise NICHT über google & Co. findet.
Obwohl viele Unis einen freien Zugriff auf diese Daten erlauben, findet man sie üblicherweise nur über Uni- bzw. fakultätseigene Suchmaschinen. Man muss sich also von vornherein ein bisschen auskennen. 

Edit: "forscht" in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt. Besser: man übt, zu forschen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> In meinem Fachgebiet wird übrigens häufig aus reinen Onlinepublikationen zitiert; gerade im Bereich Geschichte (wenn man sich jetzt nicht auf Regionalgeschichte spezialisiert) u. Politik ist eine starke internationale Verflechtung gegeben. Und wenn eine jew. Koryphäe  z.B. in Cambridge, oder Princeton lehrt und publiziert, ist es häufig die bessere Alternative, online auf seine aktuellsten Aufsätze zu dem Thema zugreifen zu können, als auf eine entsprechende Monographie zu warten. Klar, im Grundstudium ist es sicherlich richtig, erst einmal die "Basics" mittels einschlägiger Lehrbücher zu erlernen, sobald man aber selbst forscht - und das ist im Hauptstudium (mittlerweile im "Master"-Studienstang) üblich - würde ich sagen, zu mindestens 80% elektronische Publikationen.


 Man muss auch bedenken, dass so ziemlich alles an Literatur (auch Fachliteratur) mehr und mehr digitalisiert wird. Es würd mich nicht wundern, wenn man irgendwann, in 10, 20 oder 30 Jahren, auch im Studium vermehrt aufs Internet oder ebooks zugreifen muss, weil klassischer Buchdruck eine Ausnahmerscheinung werden könnte. Wir hatten doch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal darüber diskutiert, dass immer weniger Bücher, Zeitungen und Magazine verkauft werden, weil die Wirtschaft den digitalen Vertriebsweg bevorzugt.

Bin ja selbst ein Befürworter des klassischen Buches, möchte aber auch nicht ausschließen, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger sein wird. Und vom ausschließlichen Druck/Verkauf von "Fachliteratur" wird wohl in naher Zukunft kein Verlag seine Existenz sichern können.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es würd mich nicht wundern, wenn man irgendwann, in 10, 20 oder 30 Jahren, auch im Studium vermehrt aufs Internet oder ebooks zugreifen muss, weil klassischer Buchdruck eine Ausnahmerscheinung werden könnte. Wir hatten doch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal darüber diskutiert, dass immer weniger Bücher, Zeitungen und Magazine verkauft werden, weil die Wirtschaft den digitalen Vertriebsweg bevorzugt.
> 
> Bin ja selbst ein Befürworter des klassischen Buches, möchte aber auch nicht ausschließen, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger sein wird. Und vom ausschließlichen Druck/Verkauf von "Fachliteratur" wird wohl in naher Zukunft kein Verlag seine Existenz sichern können.



Ist sicherlich richtig. Abgesehen von Komfortfunktionen wie Schnelligkeit, leichter Verfügbarkeit, etc., ist es sicherlich auch eine Kostenfrage. Ich persönlich liebe Bücher, ich bin Stolz auf meine mittlerweile knapp 2000 Bücher umfassende Privatbibilothek, aber gerade im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sind E-Publikationen ein echter Fortschritt.

Ich habe es immer sehr genossen, mit Originalquellen zu arbeiten bzw. diese auch nur anzusehen bzw. zu -fassen. Eine 3000 Jahre alte Papyrusrolle hat schon etwas mächtig Beeindruckendes. 
Aber gerade im Bereich Sekundärliteratur ist es sicherlich kein großer Verlust, wenn mehr und mehr digitalisiert wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich richtig. Abgesehen von Komfortfunktionen wie Schnelligkeit, leichter Verfügbarkeit, etc., ist es sicherlich auch eine Kostenfrage. Ich persönlich liebe Bücher, ich bin Stolz auf meine mittlerweile knapp *2000* Bücher umfassende Privatbibilothek, aber gerade im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sind E-Publikationen ein echter Fortschritt.


Heidewitzka, bei dir sollte ich mal einen Leihausweis erstellen lassen. 
Dafür geht doch platzmäßig bestimmt eine kleine / mittelgroße Wohnung drauf, hmm ?

Ich komme vielleicht auf ein Zehntel von dem was du hast, und meine Frau klagt jetzt schon, dass es zuviel wäre...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Heidewitzka, bei dir sollte ich mal einen Leihausweis erstellen lassen.
> Dafür geht doch platzmäßig bestimmt eine kleine / mittelgroße Wohnung drauf, hmm ?
> 
> Ich komme vielleicht auf ein Zehntel von dem was du hast, und meine Frau klagt jetzt schon, dass es zuviel wäre...



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass meine Freundin mit meiner riesigen Mediensammlung kein Problem hat - die ganzen Computerspiele kommen ja auch noch dazu. Wobei sie sich über den ganzen Umfang nicht ganz im Klaren ist, glaube ich. Bei uns in der Wohnung steht aktuell nur ein gutes Drittel, max. 40% meiner Sammlung, der größere Rest befindet sich noch bei meinen Eltern auf etwa 6(Breite)x2 (Höhe) Regalmetern...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass meine Freundin mit meiner riesigen Mediensammlung kein Problem hat - die ganzen Computerspiele kommen ja auch noch dazu. Wobei sie sich über den ganzen Umfang nicht ganz im Klaren ist, glaube ich. Bei uns in der Wohnung steht aktuell nur ein gutes Drittel, max. 40% meiner Sammlung, der größere Rest befindet sich noch bei meinen Eltern auf etwa 6(Breite)x2 (Höhe) Regalmetern...


 Cooooooolll ! 

Du solltest echt mal darüber nachdenken ein Verleihgeschäft für diverse Medien zu eröffnen. Ein paar Besucher-/"Kunden"-Parkplätze vors Haus machen und dann die Kasse klingeln lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein paar Besucher-/"Kunden"-Parkplätze vors Haus machen und dann die Kasse klingeln lassen.


Oja! Einmal die Spassbremse für's ganze WE mieten & Spass haben!


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Oja! Einmal die Spassbremse für's ganze WE mieten & Spass haben!



Kein Problem! Ich biete ja grundsätzlich Dienstleistungen an, ob die allerdings jetzt unbedingt so spaßig sind. 

@sauerlandboy: "Kundenparkplätze" wären im Prinzip vorhanden; es wäre vor Kurzem ja sogar beinahe ein Carport realisiert worden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kein Problem! Ich biete ja grundsätzlich Dienstleistungen an, ob die allerdings jetzt unbedingt so spaßig sind.
> 
> @sauerlandboy: "Kundenparkplätze" wären im Prinzip vorhanden; es wäre vor Kurzem ja sogar beinahe ein Carport realisiert worden...


Ich dachte vom Thema "Carport" wärst du längst geheilt...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich dachte vom Thema "Carport" wärst du längst geheilt...



Ich wollte das Ding ja sowieso nicht. Meine Eltern wurden davon geheilt, nachdem ihnen der Kostenvoranschlag dann doch ein wenig übertrieben vorkam und das lustige Bauamt sowieso nervte.


----------

